# [Adult Swim] release unaired Dexter's Lab Episode "Dexter's Rude Removal"



## RupeeClock (Jan 22, 2013)

Dexter's Labatory was a classic cartoon produced for Cartoon Network in the late 90s, and a new series again in the early 2000's, featuring boy genius Dexter whose hobbyist projects were often interfered with by his older sister Deedee.

During the original run, urban legend had it that there was an episode produced that was too profane to be aired. It was more than likely produced for the production team's own amusement and was never intended to air. Similar things have happened before such as the infamous episode of children's show Rainbow, about "Twangers".
As it turns out, this episode is very real, as [Adult Swim] have premièred the episode on their YouTube channel.



The basis of the episode is that Dexter creates a rude removal machine, that extract someone's rudeness leaving them very polite and well mannered. The flipside is that it also produces an incredibly rude and ill-mannered duplicate. Rude Dexter and Deedee are extremely liberal with their profanity, so there's a heck of a lot of *bleeps*

Funnily enough, another Cartoon Network show, The Powerpuff Girls actually did a similar episode with heavy bleeping called "Curses", where the girls accidentally learn a dirty word when Professor Utonium burns his hand, and deal with a literal potty mouthed monster at the end. This episode actually was aired as normal, though apparently the censored words were not profane at all.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 22, 2013)

Being an unaired Dexter's lab episode means it is pretty much assured that I would be watching it. I have seen a few of these "for the crew" type shows in the past and that tempered my "frothing at the mouth" potential a bit.

The lack of a central joke like some of the better episodes did it a disservice but I did find it amusing. I have to wonder why rudeness removal leaves one with a vaguely BBC accent though.


----------



## Andim (Jan 22, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I have to wonder why rudeness removal leaves one with a vaguely BBC accent though.


English gentlemen character tropes.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 22, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Being an unaired Dexter's lab episode means it is pretty much assured that I would be watching it. I have seen a few of these "for the crew" type shows in the past and that tempered my "frothing at the mouth" potential a bit.
> 
> The lack of a central joke like some of the better episodes did it a disservice but I did find it amusing. I have to wonder why rudeness removal leaves one with a vaguely BBC accent though.


Indeed, it did lack a certain quality that would normally be found in the rest of the episodes. They probably felt the shock factor would carry it alone.
It certainly has a novelty and is a much watch for any Dexter's Lab fan, just for the curiosity of it.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jan 22, 2013)

That was great!


----------



## Vappy (Jan 22, 2013)

RupeeClock said:


> It was more than likely produced for the production team's own amusement and was never intended to air.


 
Actually, Genndy said in an AMA on Reddit that the episode WAS intended to air, but CN refused.

http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/10l1an/i_am_genndy_tartakovsky_the_director_of_hotel/c6edkf7


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 22, 2013)

Sweet!
I recently rewatched the series.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 22, 2013)

Alright, that got a few laughs.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 22, 2013)

This is the worst Dexter episode, I get the feeling it not being aired was more due to the quality.

Still, far better than My Little Pony.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 22, 2013)

I remember watching Dexter's Laboratory when I was a kid; it was a good show.

This generation, they don't know. They don't know. Kids these days. Kids these days. This generation, they don't know. They missed out.


----------



## nando (Jan 22, 2013)

spongebobs 11 forbidden words was better. still cute tho


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 22, 2013)

I wonder if this is uncensored?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 22, 2013)

As others seem to be of the opinion that some of our younger members might not have seen/appreciated Dexter's lab here is a quick sample of what you were missing

You're ridin' that hog

Ah Martin Mull.

See if you can find an episode called Critical gas. Sadly I can not find a flash/html5 type video right now.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jan 22, 2013)

Gaming news.


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ahh...the nostalgia! 
Too bad it's censored... xD
But it still was awesome!


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 22, 2013)

ah damn.. oh well at least I get my cussing words dose from BB:CSE


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 22, 2013)

Heran Bago said:


> Gaming news.


User Submitted News does favour gaming news but accepts anything of particular interest as far as I'm aware.

On that note, the current most active topic on the first page of USN is "University of Toronto to host massive student sex orgy to encourage safe sex"


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Jan 22, 2013)

Vappy said:


> Actually, Genndy said in an AMA on Reddit that the episode WAS intended to air, but CN refused.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/10l1an/i_am_genndy_tartakovsky_the_director_of_hotel/c6edkf7


 
I wonder why Cartoon Network refused to air the episode. Hmm.........


----------



## Xuphor (Jan 23, 2013)

Eh, it's not the best episode, that's for sure. Had a couple of chuckles though.


----------



## SoupaFace (Jan 23, 2013)

It was because so many people on twitter (#dextersruderemoval #telljeff) that this episode was uploaded at all, and I can proudly say that I was a very supportive member of that movement.

A month ago when I first heard about this episode, I remember hearing that while an uncensored tape of Rude Removal _does_ exist, it's since been lost and now even Grendy himself doesn't know where it is. At least it was finally released...

It's interesting how this was released the same day I finished watching the final episode of Season 4. 

EDIT: It looks like a lot of people from the #telljeff movement still aren't satisfied. Many of them now want them to upload an un-aired Aqua Teen Hunger Force episode.


----------



## The Masked Man (Jan 23, 2013)

This is gold.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 23, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> As others seem to be of the opinion that some of our younger members might not have seen/appreciated Dexter's lab here is a quick sample of what you were missing
> 
> You're ridin' that hog
> 
> ...



The pure nostalgia just inspired me to watch the series now that I've grown up. I haven't seen an episode in years.

Remind me to download it for my nephew.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 23, 2013)

Somewhere on the internet exists some out takes from Thunder Cats the old 80's cartoon.

It's just the sound but still pretty funny considering how vulgar they get... lol

I didn't know about this one, I liked it but as others have said it was not as good as the rest of the TV show.

I think it's like Ren and Stimpy when they moved channels and picked up the R rating the show went down hill bad.... the original episodes where so much better.

Edit: Found it lol 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=x7CYlj8YanQ


----------



## Valwin (Jan 23, 2013)

heres the uncut version beep free


----------



## MushGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> This is the worst Dexter episode, I get the feeling it not being aired was more due to the quality.
> 
> Still, far better than Twilight.


Fixed.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 23, 2013)

Dexter's polite voice reminds me of Luke from Professor Layton...


----------



## Yumi (Jan 23, 2013)

Aha, this was great! I miss watching this show.


----------



## bowser (Jan 23, 2013)

Valwin said:


> heres the uncut version beep free
> 
> *snip video


Fuck, I never thought I'd like a post made by Valwin.


----------



## tatripp (Jan 23, 2013)

that was awesome


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 23, 2013)

Great episode! I had fun watching that.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 24, 2013)

OK that was funny, now I miss the show though... (not like I didn't before but you know what I mean...)

Slightly surprising (not too much though) that it didn't air... Besides the already mentioned powerpuff girls ep... they got away with this


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 6, 2013)

if there was NEVER an UNCENSORED version...then explain this??

https://soundcloud.com/mrsimon/were-gonna-go-up-your-lab


I even found one where he says ohhhh shit in the end...but that's it.

this user made a fan UNCUT version but no one took the initiative to download the video from youtube and it's now gone


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 6, 2013)

video is down? I'd love to watch this.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 6, 2013)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> *fan* UNCUT version


... explained.
You're welcome?

Also sometimes recordings and scripts and other data about an episode get leaked.  Like if you google hard enough there's scripts and voice clips and such for episodes of Invader Zim that never got finished (due to the series being cancelled).


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 6, 2013)

Rydian said:


> ... explained.
> You're welcome?
> 
> Also sometimes recordings and scripts and other data about an episode get leaked. Like if you google hard enough there's scripts and voice clips and such for episodes of Invader Zim that never got finished (due to the series being cancelled).


 
gotcha. I knew it was fan made...but if there was an uncensored voice clip...the uncut version was made but has not been made public right?

PS: I've heard the Invader Zim clips..it features GIR before they synth'd his voice haha..but...are these the only 2 leaked sound bytes from Rude Removal?



Hanafuda said:


> video is down? I'd love to watch this.


 
its on dailymotion...just not the Uncensored fan edited one


----------



## Rydian (Aug 6, 2013)

Well one voice clip is not a whole episode.

Also the ones I saw years back were for like, "The Return Of Squee" or Squib or some crap like that, that one boy that always followed one of the main characters around and was thought to have died.  The script was pretty well-in and there were a handful of sound clips.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hanafuda said:


> video is down? I'd love to watch this.



its on youtube..just not the Uncensored fan edited one


Rydian said:


> Well one voice clip is not a whole episode.
> 
> Also the ones I saw years back were for like, "The Return Of Squee" or Squib or some crap like that, that one boy that always followed one of the main characters around and was thought to have died. The script was pretty well-in and there were a handful of sound clips.



yeah that was a good script where Dib and Zim actually almost set aside their differences...it had to do with that overly attached kid in school I think


----------



## Walker D (Aug 6, 2013)

Funnystuff heh  ..I'm in the mood to watch old cartoons now


----------

